# used traps



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

Ive checked the forums for used traps for sale.I live ia pa and plan on ****,coyote and bobcat trapping .I will dip and wax if needed,Any ideas where i can find some or a good place in northcentral pa to buy new.Thanks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking for anything imparticular?

Smitty


----------



## galyn4 (Dec 21, 2006)

recommendations would be appreciated


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I have some traps for sale, though not near as many as before season. You're welcome to look around.

Does your state have jawspread restrictions, or offset jaw requirements?

Smitty


----------

